# [Feature Request] Disable Multiplane Overlay (MPO)



## pntn (Nov 20, 2021)

Inspired by horrendous 2 months of troubleshooting why my browser and everything changes colors when subject to anything such as a video on a Twitter or Facebook timeline or anything that uses the same codec(?), DDU reinstalls, cable switching, reformats, I would love to have that as a tickbox to disable that for myself and whoever else stumbles upon such or worse effects of MPO on RTX 3000 graphics cards. 



			https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/forums/game-ready-drivers/13/440865/mpo-multiplane-overlay-is-causing-graphical-corrup/
		


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/qy0586


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/lg4khq


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/ValorantTechSupport/comments/olxuxt


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 21, 2021)

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Dwm]
"OverlayTestMode"=dword:00000005
```
in case anyone wonders

I can add this, good idea


----------



## kDude (Nov 27, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> ```
> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Dwm]
> ...



Do you know if you have to re-disable MPO if you DDU clean the gpu driver?
Using this https://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/5157/
Or does it persist trough multiple gpu driver installations?

MPO is currently enabled in my registry right?I don't see ""OverlayTestMode"=dword:00000005" in my registry.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 28, 2021)

kDude said:


> MPO is currently enabled in my registry right?I don't see ""OverlayTestMode"=dword:00000005" in my registry.


Absence of that key = "enabled" I'd assume



kDude said:


> Do you know if you have to re-disable MPO if you DDU clean the gpu driver?


Probably not, because it's in the Microsoft\Windows\Dwm key, which is a key owned by Microsoft's Desktop Window Manager, not by the graphics driver


----------



## kDude (Nov 28, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Absence of that key = "enabled" I'd assume
> 
> 
> Probably not, because it's in the Microsoft\Windows\Dwm key, which is a key owned by Microsoft's Desktop Window Manager, not by the graphics driver


Yea you're right I disabled it and the key appeared and I enabled it again and it dissapeared.


----------



## wazer (Nov 30, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> ```
> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Dwm]
> ...


Was this ever added? I'm using NVClean and have not seen this registry beeing applied.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 30, 2022)

This hasn't been added .. I forgot 

Is this still useful today?


----------



## wazer (Nov 30, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> This hasn't been added .. I forgot
> 
> Is this still useful today?


Yes there's huge problems with it and is needed for both nvidia and amd cards a simply search for it via google and adding reddit seems to fix a lot of issues.


----------



## thewan (Nov 30, 2022)

I feel like this should be somewhere else, not in nvcleaninstall, seeing that its a feature found on Windows itself that affects all GPUs, not just nvidia. Maybe some kind of hidden advanced mode in GPU-Z with a fixes section to fix simple common issues related to GPUs. Or a separate program. All GPU owners should be able to benefit from this, not just ppl who download nvcleaninstall because they have an nvidia GPU.


----------



## wazer (Nov 30, 2022)

thewan said:


> I feel like this should be somewhere else, not in nvcleaninstall, seeing that its a feature found on Windows itself that affects all GPUs, not just nvidia. Maybe some kind of hidden advanced mode in GPU-Z with a fixes section to fix simple common issues related to GPUs. Or a separate program. All GPU owners should be able to benefit from this, not just ppl who download nvcleaninstall because they have an nvidia GPU.


Add it both places, simple as that, no reason NOT to include it in nvclean.


----------



## pntn (Dec 1, 2022)

If you ask me, I'd rather not have any benefits MPO provides (are there any?) and have my desktop work like it should and have been before this has been introduced, but since it's unlikely to go away now, I think adding it to nvcleanstall is first baby step, other programs might follow suit. 

And yes, please add it, it's still causing problems. I was following Nvcleanstall releases and was disappointed this wasn't included in the latest one. Me and other would be ecstatic to see it in the upcoming release I bet.


----------

